

Instant ready-to-use VMs with PuPHPet - swader
http://www.sitepoint.com/build-virtual-machines-easily-puphpet/

======
ecaron
Even though many of the Vagrant-purists and PHP-haters mock it, I am very
happy that PuPHPet exists. It is hands-down the best way to show "I only do
LAMP" developers what their world can be. And I appreciate any mechanism that
is a gateway to something better - Linux got more users from distro-on-a-cd
than "how to compile a kernel" books;-)

~~~
jtreminio
Hi! I have received almost no negative feedback from Vagrant users. I'm in
#vagrant all the time, and mitchellh has been very positive about the project!

I can honestly say there are few more welcoming communities than the Vagrant
one :)

